# Dish PPV Question



## Guest (Apr 6, 2002)

Hopefully someone can answer this question for me. A friend if mine that has Dish network would like to be able to show PPV events on two TV's.(One upstairs and one downstairs) From what I understand, PPV events can only be shown on one TV when ordering. I thought I read somewhere that there is some way to "trick" the boxes in to showing the event on both TV's. Any help you guys can offer would be great.



Bill


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I'm not sure but I think if you call the PPV in, it will show on both receivers but you should ask Dish first and be aware that there is a fee for purchasing the PPV over the phone.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

If you call it in it will be on both receivers. In addition, you can simply order it on both receivers. If I recall correctly (call dish and confirm I do) they will only bill you once.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2002)

Great! Thanks for the help!


Bill


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

You don't sound crabby, Bill.


----------

